# Marin County bike theft ring bust - pictures of recovered frames/bikes



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

This was on the news last night, police recovered a bunch of stolen bikes/frames in Marin County:

Bike stolen? Here are 139 photos you should see - Crime Scene


----------



## notquiteclimbing (Mar 12, 2012)

I think they stole those bikes in the 90s. That's an ancient collection of bikes.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, right? I'm still convinced my ex-gf's bike that "went missing" in 1998-1999 is somewhere in the tangle of frames inside that building in Berkeley (Karim Cyclery maybe?). I keep expecting to see it at a totally random place like the Concord swap meet.


----------

